# aufnahme mit audigy 2 ZS



## sorgenkind (14. Dezember 2003)

Hi
Also, ich hab kürzlich jemanden für eine Konzertaufnahme geholfen (Kanäle: 4 Mono, 2 Stereo). Der hatte das Mischpult über ein optisches Kabel zu einer Motu 828 angeschlossen. Die wiederum schloss er an einem G4 Powerbook über FireWire an. Die Aufnahme machte er über eine Software von Motu.
Meine Frage ist jetzt, ob ich mit der Soundkarte Audigy 2 ZS PRO (oder würdet ihr eine andere empfehlen) auch solche Aufnahmen von einem Mischpult über optisches Kabel durchführen kann. Ist die Aufnahme von schlechterer Qualität? Welche Software würdet ihr empfehlen (soviel ich weiss ist Cubasis VST im Lieferumfang).
Danke


----------



## Tim C. (15. Dezember 2003)

Ich kann dir zu dem Motu Teil nichts genaues sagen, aber wenn es Mischpulte gibt, die über EINEN optischen Ausgang ein mehrspuriges Audio Signal schicken können und das auch noch in einem Format machen, dass die Audigy frisst, dann sollte es kein Problem sein.
Generell kann man jedoch sagen, dass Creative eher für den Heimanwender, als für den professionellen Einsatz entwickelt. So professionell die Audigy 2 ZS auch angehaucht sein mag. Naja ist halt ein wenig Klischee Denken, technisch sollte das durchaus (auch qualitativ vernünftig) zu lösen sein, wenn halt die im ersten Abschnitt erwähnte Situation vorliegt.


----------

